# Pigeon Carriers and Baskets-More Specifically for Homers



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Would someone like to expand on the subject of these carriers and baskets for training and transporting pigeons? I'm seeing all different kinds and then I'm seeing some people who are just using little cat carriers. So, what's the scoop? Is there an advantage to these specially made carriers? And why do some of them have dividers?

Here's some links for reference:

New England Pigeon Supply

Siegel's


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I prefer the dowel topped canvas sided crates, with a small top door and a large "release" door on the side... They are easy to work with and are easy on the birds, and fold up when not in use, i have four, not all as i described, by the fold downs are my favorites.. Dave


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

moonshadow said:


> Would someone like to expand on the subject of these carriers and baskets for training and transporting pigeons? I'm seeing all different kinds and then I'm seeing some people who are just using little cat carriers. So, what's the scoop? Is there an advantage to these specially made carriers? And why do some of them have dividers?
> 
> Here's some links for reference:
> 
> ...


The dividers are so you can separate cocks and hens if you are in need of keeping them separate (widowhood system).

Dan


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, is there any reason I couldn't use a pet taxi for awhile?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

They even have one called a "Pigeon Taxi" ... sure looks like a blue version of the ones I use for the cats


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I am using a cat carrier at the moment but the dowells are the best. This is because the small doop at the top is so you can catch the bird and put it into the carrier without the others getting out. The side door is when you release then they all can fly out together. My cat carrier gets old when I have caught six and catching number seven and left the door unlatched so now I must start over. With the small door at the top the birds cannot push it open and it is easier for you to open and drop the bird in with the others.
I have the plans to make one it you want it. I busy with the "Honey Do" list at the moment to make it myself.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used about any thing you can think of to transport Pigeons in my life..cardboard boxes ect. But if you are taking them out to train for flying, I recommend they can see out of the Top, and be released with as little Stress as possible. A good Carrier, is one of your best investments.... Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

moonshadow said:


> Would someone like to expand on the subject of these carriers and baskets for training and transporting pigeons? I'm seeing all different kinds and then I'm seeing some people who are just using little cat carriers. So, what's the scoop? Is there an advantage to these specially made carriers? And why do some of them have dividers?


Let me add; http://www.strombergschickens.com/index.php to Foys and Seigel...Having a carrier / training / transport basket or crate is one way to bring as many birds as you want to release your birds...Having a dividers in it will prevent the birds from pecking and fighting while inside the crate during the travel/transporting...I suggest that buy the bigger basket/crate that way there always a room for the birds to run away from bully bird(s)...I use the crate that I found on the shoulder of the highway and modify it with a easy access door so my birds can just walk out easy than hopping on the top part of the crate...The advantage of this, for my opinion, it's easy to load every bird in one crate and spacious for all my birds...You can actually put the birds in any type of training basket/transport crate or something you can build...If you will do a homemade training basket/crate make sure it is light for you to carry and easy for the birds to come out to fly... 

Mine looks like this one on this link and like I said, I modify and put an aluminum exit door for my birds to walk out the crate...

http://www.strombergschickens.com/images/coops/COOP12_L.jpg


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya, Lucky is right get a good one. Anouther thing you might watch for is if it is a tall pet carrier (some are) and the birds get scared they might try to fly and injure themselves when they hit the top. This is why the pigeon carriers are low and just over the height of a pigeon so they can't fly up and get hurt.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I got one from an Ebay seller. It is aluminum and is great. Top opening for putting in the birds and for catching a specific bird. Also a side opening for letting them out all at once, just like a race basket.

I can look up on Ebay and find the seller if you need me too. He had many different kinds and the one I purchased is great. It has only one compartment but if I remember correctly, the seller had several types. It does not fold up, but is aluminum and should last a lifetime. It has a removable wooden floor for cleaning. Talk about easy to clean. Can not be crushed. It might even survive a car riding over it.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

One more thing I forgot to mention. With most pigeon carriers, there are dowels over the top, which allow pigeons to stick their heads up and look around. Make sure if you stack another carrier on top of a carrier, that no pigeon gets its head caught between (not likely), and also make sure the carrier is not sitting on the ground around any dogs or cats as the can and usually will, grab a pigeons head sticking up through the dowels.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I was thinking this one might be a good starter one...

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/catalog.php?item=90&catid=Carriers%20%26%20Baskets&ret=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nepigeonsupplies.com%2Fcatalog.php%3Fpage%3D1%26category%3DCarriers%2520%2526%2520Baskets

Do you think I should get a 15 or 20 bird basket?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, this one too. I guy near by house sells this style. Do you like it?

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/images/training_crate.jpg


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello youshould contact dennis kuhn from mn he is int the minnisota pigeon. Forum under stores or somthing save money on shipping crates are crates


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Oh, this one too. I guy near by house sells this style. Do you like it?
> 
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/images/training_crate.jpg


both are nice, but just to add, the cloth sided ones may be lighter to carry,. I made the mistake of buying 20 bird baskets and I could not carry them with birds in them they were too heavy,so I got a few 10 bird baskets so I can carry them, just something to consider because your a small gal. as far as the carrier idea, nope, it would be a pain loading birds from a swinging front door and those are too narrow for the birds. you want to load from the top and release from the sides. I liked both those you posted, but i think you will be happier with the folding ones they have more give for the birds and are not as ridged and lighter weight.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh spirit wings you could have used the 20 bird basket 
you just needed a BIG bowl of wheaties


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Oh spirit wings you could have used the 20 bird basket
> you just needed a BIG bowl of wheaties


HA! easy for you to say, your a big strong dude. My back would be toast if I carried 20 birds in a basket that is if I could even pick it up.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Moon shadow avoid the second one you showed, the wire will damage feathers. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bag*



LUCKYT said:


> I have used about any thing you can think of to transport Pigeons in my life..cardboard boxes ect. But if you are taking them out to train for flying, I recommend they can see out of the Top, and be released with as little Stress as possible. A good Carrier, is one of your best investments.... Dave


Not tochange the point to much.Ed franch took his bird's to there first race in a brown paper bag!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> HA! easy for you to say, your a big strong dude. My back would be toast if I carried 20 birds in a basket that is if I could even pick it up.


I hear ya...........my baskets will "supposedly" hold 16 birds, although I'd NEVER put that many in there. I put 10 per basket. They're not crowded and I can carry them.....put 11 in there? Forget about it!! Achy Breaky Back.....LOL


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Dave. Yeah, I like the cloth ones. I wish someone local sold them. I suppose if the one MN guy makes them maybe I could put in an order for the cloth sides.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You will really like them, I have one i bought, and one a currently "outcast" friend made for me. One that is made right, the birds cannot stick their heads out of the top, as someone mentioned earlier. WHAT i really like about them is the real wood. I have one before i stained, my wife wood burned my loft name, and my name, her's and my two boys names on the top. WAY cool. Dave


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Moon shadow avoid the second one you showed, the wire will damage feathers. Dave


Thanks for the advice, I was making plans to build mine with wire. Just so I'm on the right page, 10" tall so they do not jump and hurt themselves. Dowel the top but I can use 1" square wire bottom as long as I have a floor under to catch poop, but do not use 1/4 square wire sides because it can damage feathers. Correct???


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think pigeons don't really care much about it. It is only our convenience. Basically we want something that is lighter to carry.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So I found out the guy who's local sells canvas sided baskets. Would those be good?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Big T said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was making plans to build mine with wire. Just so I'm on the right page, 10" tall so they do not jump and hurt themselves. Dowel the top but I can use 1" square wire bottom as long as I have a floor under to catch poop, but do not use 1/4 square wire sides because it can damage feathers. Correct???


I think it's better to have solid sides with air holes. My husband built a small carrier for just one bird that is screened on both sides and birds that I put in there freak out over nothing. It's better if they can see out the top but not the sides, plus with solide sides, you don't have to worry about the feathers at all.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is my fav, I know it is not as sturdy as some, but I use it carefully and I really do like it, it is a bit taller than some so the birds have just enough head room and good ventilation. I guess it is considerd an "old world" basket like they used in the ol days. It does have a door on the top as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Here is my fav, I know it is not as sturdy as some, but I use it carefully and I really do like it, it is a bit taller than some so the birds have just enough head room and good ventilation. I guess it is considerd an "old world" basket like they used in the ol days. It does have a door on the top as well.


Yea, the good ole wicker baskets. Where'd you get that ? Don't see many of them around any more.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, the good ole wicker baskets. Where'd you get that ? Don't see many of them around any more.


I think I got from foy's, they have a larger one but I could'nt use that so this 10 bird one suit me just fine, they can stand straight in it which I like and in summer they have good ventilation, it has a burlap lining which I just put pine shavings in it and it stays clean that way. I feel if they are going to be cooped up in a basket for a few hours at least they can stand up straight, I think it is 11 inches tall.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Here is my fav, I know it is not as sturdy as some, but I use it carefully and I really do like it, it is a bit taller than some so the birds have just enough head room and good ventilation. I guess it is considerd an "old world" basket like they used in the ol days. It does have a door on the top as well.


I would love a wicker one. But I won't have much luck getting one in Australia.

I am currently using cat carrier until we can make or buy one. 

Does any one have plans for one out there.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Trust me, stick to the canvas sides. I have had antique Wicker baskets, Metal baskets, AND it IS all about the Birds, NOT your convenience...I will never own any basket again except for a canvas sided one. Dave


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Found this website 

www.jedds.com/-strse-Equipment->>-Crates-&-Shipping-cln-Wicker-Baskets/Categories.bok


----------



## B.Pigeons (Feb 21, 2009)

if anyones got any use one i'll buy it if they dont want it.
for probably 20-30 dollars.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,

OK! How about this idea? It is both for the bird and the fancier! Comfortable and safe for both!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, you are right on the money there. I guess i should have stated it that way, The canvas sided are best for the Birds, and the Owner! Dave


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i seen one with a waterer in it. i am looking for one like that to check it out..


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Adamant, you do not need to water Birds in a Training basket. (unless you are leaving them in there for HOURS....) Which is wrong. Dave


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

no ..transport/release basket..


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

*Home made basket*

Hi there... I just build a release basket, it will be heavy but it looks nice!!!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nice job!*

That is alot like what I have.
Jack


----------

